# 2008 MTD/Tecumseh Update seminar



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

Did anybody go to one of these? I had to goto one yesterday

Biggest Points

Techumseh got bought out by some chinese company (can't remember the name of them)
MTD is going to be using those chinese motors (the one that look like honda clones) Full force on all snowblower, riders, and push mowers
MTD is going to be REALLY anal about Online warranties. As in, you can't leave anything blank, and you must have Model and serial number of the motor AND Trans. If you don't have one for the trans, they will discard it.


anything else that I missed that was important? That is all that I can remember right now


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> Did anybody go to one of these? I had to goto one yesterday
> 
> Biggest Points
> 
> ...


No, you pretty much covered it with "MTD is ..... .. .. REALLY anal"


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

MTD has really gotten bad lately. Very hard to get some parts and even parts no longer available for models that are only a coupe of years old.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

hankster said:


> MTD has really gotten bad lately. Very hard to get some parts and even parts no longer available for models that are only a coupe of years old.


How does that work out from the Sears side of things? Can't Sears use their weight and demand that MTD make more parts available to them? And Hank, are you ready to start seeing the "Snappers" coming in to the Sears service centers?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

how are Snappers becoming part of sears? Briggs owns Snapper


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Luckily we don't have to use the MTD warranty system since Sears self warranties. We generally can get whatever they have available but if they are out of parts it is a slow boat from China  We are now waiting on the "recall kits" for the carb leakage (fires) and simple things like rims and belts.

Yeah, heard that last week (Snapper). Should be another fun time getting parts from them until someone somewhere decides what parts we should stock. Snapper is not part of Sears but Sears will be selling Snappers and repairing them.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

hankster said:


> Yeah, heard that last week (Snapper). Should be another fun time getting parts from them until someone somewhere decides what parts we should stock. Snapper is not part of Sears but Sears will be selling Snappers and repairing them.


Sears may find Briggs begging them to sell more Snapper units if a large number of current independant Snapper dealers let Briggs know what they can do with their "box store brand" mowers now.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

the nice thing about snapper push mowers, is it is VERY rare that they break, deck wise that is, not motor.

and I have tried uploading the powerpoint files for your viewing pleasure. They gave us an MTD and Tecumseh CDs with thier presentation on it. Bit I haven't had any luck uploading it onto the internet


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Generally the "box stores" only carry a limited number of lower priced SKUs leaving the higher priced (and higher margin) product for the dealers.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

another reason is because everyone is so cheap now a days, they think they can get gold by buying a poulan or something


----------

